# java-"problemchen"



## neunelf.ch (23. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Leute

Bin des Java's nicht mächtig und würde gerne ein script etwas perfektionieren :wink: 

Das folgende Script funktioniert bestens was das Zufallsbild angeht, doch was muss ich ändern um entweder über jedem Bild einen Link auf die Startseite zu haben oder den Link komplett zu entfernen ohne danach ein scriptfehler zu verursachen.
Würde mich als "nur" Hobbywebmaster über einen Tipp sehr freuen.

Besten Dank im Voraus und schöne Rest-Ostern noch    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<code>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--


var z, jetzt=new Date(), Banner = [

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




',

          '
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'


      ],

      URL = [



          'http://www.neunelf.ch/indexx.htm'




      ];



      z = jetzt.getSeconds() % Banner.length;

      document.write( ''+ Banner[z] +'' ); 

//-->
</script>
</code>

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## andre111 (23. Mrz 2008)

java ist nicht gleich javascript


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Mrz 2008)

Sorry kollege, du hast dich ein wenig verirrt  Das ist Java-Forum, kein JavaScript-forum 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html
wirst wohl bald in die abteilung "Für Verirrte" verschoben 

Ehrlichgesagt habe ich die frage nicht ganz verstanden, aber imho kann dieser script auch nicht funktionieren, weil du fast immer auf eine ungültige stelle im URL-Array zugreifst. Was war denn deine absicht? Jedem Bild einen verschiedenen link zuzuweisen? Wenn das gewollt war, musst du halt all die adressen in das URL-Array eintippen.
Wenn es immer derselbe link sein soll, dann lass es mit Array ganz weg, und füge den link direkt in dieser ausgabe-methode ein.

Also, das hier darf imho nicht sein:
*document.write( ''+ Banner[z] +'' );*

[sry wenn ich was nicht raffe, hab mit javascript 0 erfahrung]


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2008)

ja ich weiss mittlerweile auch dass ich da falsch war (oder bin?)   

aber danke dir für deine reaktion.

ja das ziel ist, dass bei jedem per zufall generierte bild derselbe link aktiv ist. und zwar http://www.neunelf.ch/indexx.htm

wenn ich das z weglasse hab ich sofort ein scriptfehler. und so wies jetzt ist fehlt irgendwo was, denn es wird ja auf "www.neunelf.ch/undefined" weitergeleitet. habe gedacht dass dies für euch profis ein klacks wäre . . aber man kann sich ja mal täuschen. 

nix für ungut und die störung eurer "java-gemeinde"   

gruz

neunelf.ch


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Mrz 2008)

öhm, wie gesagt, lass einfach das array URL komplett weg? wieso hast du es überhaupt gemacht?


```
'http://www.neunelf.ch/indexx.htm' 

document.write( '[url="http://www.neunelf.ch/indexx.htm"]'+ Banner[z] +'[/url]' );
```
so müsste es doch gehen oder nicht? (kA, müssen denn in JavaScript die sonderzeichen " nicht mit \"  maskiert werden?) Also, klär das mit nem validator oder was es für javaScript gibt...


----------



## neunelf.ch (23. Mrz 2008)

ich sag's doch, ganz einfach wenn man weiss wie.  hab's schon geändert und funzt prima 

. . . das script entstand übrigens nicht meiner hirnmasse, deshalb die individuelle änderung.

vielen dank du bist heute mein held

schönen abend noch . . .

bye


----------

